# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquario do Fernando

## Fernando Soares

Boas pessoal

Este é o projecto que iniciei a uns meses.

Aquario com 400x87x85cm, embutido na parede 

Embora o aquario ja tenha agua. Optei por mostrar as fotos desde o inicio da construção.

Espero que gostem

O setup é o seguinte


*Aquario*   400x87x85
*Sump*      135x60x55
*Sump*      125x60x55

*Caixa de decantação* 80x28x60 
(serve tambem de suporte a dois sacos de filtragem)

*Refugio*      Ainda por defenir a dimensão

*Bomba de retorno* SICCE  8300 L/H

*Circulação interna*  4 bombas Tunze 6100 
                                   3 bombas Tunze 6060
                                   Controlador 7095

*Escumação*  Aquamedic Turbofloter 5000
                Escumador Diy ainda em construção

*Reactor de Kalk*   Diy com reposição de agua automatica Diy

*Reactor de calcio*   Diy  ainda em construção, ate estar pronto vou usar um Aquamedic

*Iluminação*    6 reflectores Lumenarc de 400 wats cada

*Controlador de temperatura*    ATC800

*Aquecimento*       3 aquecedores em titanio Shego de 300wats cada

*Arrefecimento*     Diy ainda por fazer



*Rocha viva*      160Kg  nova da indonezia
                     120Kg   da indonezia com alguns anos no meu antigo aquario
                     150Kg  viva e morta proveniente de varios aquarios 


*Substrato*     50 kilos de areao novo e estimo que uns 200 kilos proveniente de aquarios antigos




Então aqui vão as primeiras fotos do projecto


Construção da bancada que vai servir de apoio ao aquario



Aspecto da parede com  a abertura


Acabamento das paredes do fishroom


Tratamento da bancada com tinta isolante


Chegada dos vidros


Logo coloco mais fotos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Fernando
  Grande projecto :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Isso é que é um projecto em grande. :yb677:  
Vai actualizando.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Fernando.

Parece que teremos um grande projecto.  :Pracima:   Vai dando notícias...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

grande Fernando :SbOk:  

estava a ver que isso ia ficar no segredo dos deuses  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

mete lá o resto das fotos a ver se te faço uma visita
para ver esse grande aquario

----------


## Fernando Soares

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras

Estou a colocar mais fotos

Montagem do vidro lateral


Montagem do vidro trazeiro



Alguns apetrechos que são necessarios em alturas como esta, (e noutras alturas tambem, lol)


Colagens, com os tecnicos atentos a qualquer imperfeição


Pausa para a foto da praxe


MOntagem do vidro frontal


Com medo de desidratar o tecnico ia injerindo alguns liquidos



Isto ja foi um mes depois da montagem, estava a fazer uns furos que depois acabei por tapar.
A ideia era fazer dois closed loops, mas desisti a tempo


O estrado que serve para ter acesso a parte de traz do aquario


Aspecto "semifinal" da montagem


A aplicação do vinil no vidro trazeiro



A parte electrica da sala das maquinas

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Fernando

Que brutalidade de projecto!  :Smile: 

Já há ideias para o setup ?? Ou já está mais avançado?!


Que aproveitamento irás fazer da casa das máquinas. Com esse espaço tens grandes possibilidades.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

+/- 2958 Litros? So de aquario!! :EEK!:  UAU espectaculo, força pó projecto, boa sorte e esperamos actualizacoes  :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando
> 
> Que brutalidade de projecto! 
> 
> Já há ideias para o setup ?? Ou já está mais avançado?!
> 
> 
> Que aproveitamento irás fazer da casa das máquinas. Com esse espaço tens grandes possibilidades.
> Cps
> Gil


Na realidade o aquario ja tem agua a 3 semanas, só não fiz o post antes por limitações de tempo.

A casa das maquinas foi feita para poder montar alguns aquarios pequenos, talves com peixes que nao consiga manter no aquario principal, mas ainda não sei em concreto o que vou fazer ali.


Obrigado a todos pelas palavras simpaticas

Estou a tentar colocar mais fotos, mas nao consigo aloja-las, vou ter de pedir ajuda, confesso que tenho alguma dificuldade com isto,lol

----------


## Fernando Soares

> boas
> 
> grande Fernando 
> 
> estava a ver que isso ia ficar no segredo dos deuses   
> 
> mete lá o resto das fotos a ver se te faço uma visita
> para ver esse grande aquario



Amigo Carlos

Vamos ver se é desta que me visitas, ate aqui tem sido so promessas. lol

Grande abraço

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

Isso não é um aqua. é um mini oceano :yb624:   depois de pronto vai ficar um espanto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yb677:  
Parabéns

----------


## Joao Fred

Alô Grande Mestre da Bricolage e dos DIY,
Até que enfim que colocaste as tão faladas fotos, falta apenas o setup e a explicação de algumas brilhantes soluções que aí tens, pensadas e realizadas por ti...  :yb665:  
Diga-se de passagem, que tirando a montagem dos vidros do aquário, quase tudo foi feito pelo Fernando... Parabéns!
Boa sorte na continuação desse tão belo e ponderado projecto. :SbOk:  
"Ninguém me ajuda..."  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço,
JFred

----------


## Luis Reis

So queria deixar os meus parabens!! nota-se qua há ai mto esforço e dedicaçao!! tou ansioso para o ver a continuaçao do projecto!!

Cumps e boa sorte

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Belo projecto...quanto custa ai o mergulho nesse Reef? :yb624:  

Muitos Parabéns, vai postando a evolução do projecto e todos os pequenos pormenores

Abraço, e Boa Sorte :SbOk3:

----------


## CarlosMSousa

Boas, 

realmente um projecto que promete :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .
Estou ancioso para ver o resultado final. 

Cumprimentos, 

Carlos Sousa

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, um grande projecto e num bom caminho estamos!


 :SbOk:  


Se a perna de presunto continuar ai, vou fazer uma visita brevemente mesmo...  :SbBiere5:  



 :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Fernando, parabéns por esse belo e grande projecto. Da próxima vez sou eu que te visito :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  .


Abraço,

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Sim senhor, é mais uma prova que os grandes aquários, não estão a diminuir!!

Espero que esse grande projecto seja um sucesso e que tenhamos notícias frequentes!

Um abraço e tudo de bom! :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Soares

Obrigado pelas vossa palavras

Filipe
A perna do presunto ja "andou" aguardo que seja reposto o stok

Paulo
Fico a espera da tua visita, sera um prazer poder retribuir a tua amabilidade.


Tenho mais fotos, mas não consigo aloja-las no forum, ja enviei MP ao administrador. 
Assim que for possivel colocarei as fotos que tenho ate ao estado actual do sistema.

----------


## Jose Neves

Onde fica a casa onde habita esse monstro???

Visto que foi montado pelo Pisco e conheces o Carlos Mota deve de ser no norte????

Estas de parabens espaço nao te falta, agora so falta saber o setup ficaremso todos a aguardar :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Fernando. :Palmas:  

Um sonho de aquario com 3000L não vais ter falta de espaço para os corais e peixes.

Já pensaste como vais fazer o layout ,acho com uns reeffplates ficava muito bom já que o aquario é muito largo. 

Esse sistema quantos litros tem no seu total?


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Estou impressionado :EEK!:  
Tens todas as condições para ser um sistema perfeito :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Vou continuar a acompanhar as cenas dos próximos capítulos :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Fantástico, um mini oceanário eh eh eh...depois coloca o setup...de certeza que ficará um aquário espectacular.
Força no projecto e vai postando as novidades.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Obrigado pelas vossa palavras
> 
> Filipe
> A perna do presunto ja "andou" aguardo que seja reposto o stok
> 
> Paulo
> Fico a espera da tua visita, sera um prazer poder retribuir a tua amabilidade.
> 
> 
> ...


Eh eh, ok eu aguardo então... lá tera que ser!  :SbSourire2:  


Estou desejoso de ver esse aqua finaliZado bom trabalho mesmo  :yb663:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Brutal.... :yb677:   :yb677:  

Parabéns pelo arrojo! :Palmas:  

Agora só faltam as mesas e o balcão para as  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  pois as visitas vão ser muitas... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :tutasla:

----------


## Joao Fred

> Onde fica a casa onde habita esse monstro???
> 
> Visto que foi montado pelo Pisco e conheces o Carlos Mota deve de ser no norte????
> 
> Estas de parabens espaço nao te falta, agora so falta saber o setup ficaremso todos a aguardar


Boas José, 
Vou responder pelo Fernando, apesar de ter sido feito pelo Luis Pisco, (impressionante como um homem tão pequeno fez uma obra tão grande,  :yb624:   :yb624:  ) e também o Fernando (e eu,  :SbClown:  ) ser amigo do Carlos Mota o aquário está no Centro, mais propriamente na Marinha Grande.

Um abraço
JFred

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Fernando,

 O sonho de qualquer aquariofilista é ter um aquario desse tamanho so para seu belo prazer (eu incluído nesse grupo), muito brutal mesmo não é para qualquer um, vou acompanhar esta com muita atenção.
Muito bom mesmo, os meus sinceros parabens.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :tutasla:  .

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

Grande Fernando, isso tá a ficar mesmo do outro mundo, tenho de ir aí ver isso :P

Parabéns e continua!!!  :tutasla:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.Quando há trinta anos construi o meu àqua com 180x60x70 (mantenho-o até hoge),chamaram-me louco.Trinta anos passados que dizer deste progecto!!!
Força e nunca percas esses teus obgectivos.
A vida dá muita volta,mas eu em aquariofilia voltei sempre aos meus,acima de qualquer dificuldade.
Parabéns.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Fernando Soares

Mais uma ves agradeço as vossas palavras.

Enquanto não posso publicar mais fotos vou tentar actualizar o layout 


*Aquario*   400x87x85
*Sump*      135x60x55
*Sump*      125x60x55

*Caixa de decantação* 80x28x60 
(serve tambem de suporte a dois sacos de filtragem)

*Refugio*      Ainda por defenir a dimensão

*Bomba de retorno* SICCE  8300 L/H

*Circulação interna*  4 bombas Tunze 6100 
                                   3 bombas Tunze 6060
                                   Controlador 7095

*Escumação*  Aquamedic Turbofloter 5000
                Escumador Diy ainda em construção

*Reactor de Kalk*   Diy com reposição de agua automatica Diy

*Reactor de calcio*   Diy  ainda em construção, ate estar pronto vou usar um Aquamedic

*Iluminação*    6 reflectores Lumenarc de 400 wats cada

*Controlador de temperatura*    ATC800

*Aquecimento*       3 aquecedores em titanio Shego de 300wats cada

*Arrefecimento*     Diy ainda por fazer



*Rocha viva*      160Kg  nova da indonezia
                     120Kg   da indonezia com alguns anos no meu antigo aquario
                     150Kg  viva e morta proveniente de varios aquarios 


*Substrato*     50 kilos de areao novo e estimo que uns 200 kilos proveniente de aquarios antigos

Vivos ainda não introduzi nada, vou esperar mais umas semanas

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Olá Fernando.


Aquário??? Têm a ousadia de chamar isso de aquário??? é 2x maior quen a minha banheira...  :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:  


Na minha opinião o tópico deveria chamar-se " A pequena piscina do Fernando", porque podes contar com uns belos mergulhos ai dentro. looool.


É de um tamanho fenomenal, estou desejoso de ver fotos dele. Adorava ve-lo ao vivo se o amigo Fernando não se importasse. Só quando achar que deve mostrar claro, porque isso é grandeeeeee.


Abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Oi Fernando. 
> 
> Um sonho de aquario com 3000L não vais ter falta de espaço para os corais e peixes.
> 
> Já pensaste como vais fazer o layout ,acho com uns reeffplates ficava muito bom já que o aquario é muito largo. 
> 
> Esse sistema quantos litros tem no seu total?
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Ola Rogerio

O layout vai ser feito com algumas baias e desfiladeiros

Estou a prever que o sistema depois de completo com refugios, ronde os 4000 litros.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Aqui vão mais umas fotos


A instalação dos balastros



Uma limpeza a fundo


Mais um pormenor da porta que criei na parede com uma pedra falsa, para poder alimentar os peixes pela frente do aquario



Este é um refrigerador oferecido por uns amigos. Era suposto estrear a prenda quando o aquario tivesse peixes, mas não me contive e tive de a experimentar

So vos digo que refresca mesmo

Obrigado pelos vossos comentarios

Amanhã coloco mais fotos
Espero que gostem

----------


## Filipe Silva

Está mesmo porreiro! 

Td parece que é pensado com pés e cabeça...  :SbOk5:  



Gostei muito dessa pedra secreta!  :Palmas:  




Mais FOTOS....  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

excelente , mas não pude deixar de contar que foram preçisas 7 pessoas para levantar um vidro héhé . eu e mais dois colegas punhamos lá os vidros.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Fernado agora com estas fotos que colocaste já se tem a noção desse projecto, que é sem dúvida espectacular.
Não estou a ver é como vais colocar corais lá dentro, visto que vai ter uma boa altura.

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas Fernando 

isso já está a evoluir desde da visita que te fizemos aquando da aquadecor. Na altura falaste de montar varios refugios, sempre vais seguir com essa ideia?

abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

> Não estou a ver é como vais colocar corais lá dentro, visto que vai ter uma boa altura.


Eu sei, MERGULHOOOO.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Com essa altura toda, vai ser lindo a manutenção do bicho, tens que fazer como os gajos do oceanário, oiclus, fatinho e pumba la pa dentro.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Eu sei, MERGULHOOOO.    
> 
> Com essa altura toda, vai ser lindo a manutenção do bicho, tens que fazer como os gajos do oceanário, oiclus, fatinho e pumba la pa dentro.  
> 
> Abraço



Plenamente de acordo :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas
> 
> Fernado agora com estas fotos que colocaste já se tem a noção desse projecto, que é sem dúvida espectacular.
> Não estou a ver é como vais colocar corais lá dentro, visto que vai ter uma boa altura.
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves


Ola Joao

Na trazeirra do aquario tem uma bancada, que foi feita a pensar nisso, em cima dela consigo chegar com a mão ao fundo do aquario sem molhar a cabeça. :Admirado:  
No caso de precisar de fazer alguma manutenção mais profunda, então tera mesmo de ser com oculos de mergulho "Como o Amigo Carlos Mota"
Mas espero não ter de fazer muitas interferencias deste tipo, não sou adepto de andar sempre com as mãos no aquario :SbSourire2:  
Só se for para fazer umas festinhasna cabeça de um Zanclus que vem a caminho :Coradoeolhos:  





> isso já está a evoluir desde da visita que te fizemos aquando da aquadecor. Na altura falaste de montar varios refugios, sempre vais seguir com essa ideia?


Luis

Não está a evoluir tão depressa com eu desejava, sempre pensei que nesta altura já tinha peixes no aquário, mas tenho de fazer outras coisas no intervalo do hobbi.
Por exemplo, já acabei a iluminação do aquario, mas ainda não acabei a instalação electrica do escritorio nem da cozinha  :SbSourire2:  a Maria entretanto passa-se hehe
Já não sei muito bem o que vou fazer do resto do espaço, tinha pensado em montar um aquario que tenho de 1100 litros e outro que tambem tenho de 2 metros e com 40 cm de altura, mas acho que vou por este a funcionar e depois penso a serio no passo seguinte. De qualquer forma o proximo passo sera fazer um escumador com capacidade para a litragem que tenho.




> Grande Fernando, isso tá a ficar mesmo do outro mundo, tenho de ir aí ver isso :P
> 
> Parabéns e continua!!! 
> __________________


Rui 

Ainda é desta que deixas os ciclideos :Whistle:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernando




> Só se for para fazer umas festinhas na cabeça de um Zanclus que vem a caminho


Cuidado com essas festas, olha que ele pode morder  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Fernando Soares

Como prometido, aqui vão mais algumas fotos.
Espero que gostem

Dia do transporte da agua
Neste dia chovia imenso, e com a confusão toda esqueci-me de tirar fotos ao camião e a descarga dos contentores


No dia seguinte bem cedo comecei a colocar o areão e a rocha


Ao fim do dia, finalmente, depois de alguns meses de ansiedade, la comecei a meter agua no tanque.


Pormenor dos "esguichos" de retorno da agua, são 5 no total


Algumas imagens durante o enchimento




Finalmente o tanque cheio com a primeira versão do layout


O brinde da praxe


Aqui já com o layout actual




Estas são algumas fotos do aparato que tinha para curar a rocha e para manter alguns peixes que ja tinha




Pormenor da caixa de decantação qe fiz para colocar dois sacos de filtragem



A osmose


A iluminação


O tanque foi cheio no dia 22 de Março, e ainda não coloquei nehum vivo.
Espero neste fim de semana fazer uma muda de agua de 1000 litros, e assim que o sistema recuperar a temperatura, introduzo os primeiros peixes e alguns corais moles que tenho.

Assim que me seja possivel selecciono mais algumas fotos para colocar aqui.

Agradeço aos amigos que me ajudaram e apoiaram na execução deste projecto

João Frederico
Serrano
Heitor
Calvete
Luis Brito
Miguel Brito
Luis Pisco

Agradeço tambem a minha mulher e a minha filha pela paciencia que têm tido comigo, e pelo tempo que lhes privei (e continuo a privar) 

E a todos que de uma ou outra forma me dão apoio o meu muito obrigado

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Não tenho palavras :yb677:   no fim de ver uma coisa destas nem sei o que dizer.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Muito porreiro, vê-se que foi um projecto muito bem pensado mesmo!


Gostei muito do Layout também  :SbOk:  




Espero que te corra td bem mesmo 


 :SbSalut:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Fernando, já foi tudo dito. Tenho mesmo de dar aí um salto. 
Apenas deixo uma nota pessoal, o primeiro layout, que segundo o que dizes estaria incompleto, era, na minha opinião, mais interessante do que o final.
Com esse volume todo de água, interessa teres imenso espaço para os corais crescerem e verás que o teu layout final, tem rocha a mais.
Na minha opinião, eu acrescentaria ao primeiro layout, apenas uma "ponte" de ligação entre as rochas mais à direita e a primeira "ilha", era suficiente. Tinhas uma área livre mais proporcional à litragem desse sistema, para a bicharada crescer e para os peixes nadarem. O efeito final, era um layout muito menos pesado, denso e repetitivo à direita.
Deixo esta sugestão para pensares, de resto está soberbo! :Pracima:  

Abraço,

----------


## Fernando Soares

Pedro e Filipe

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras


Paulo

Sabes que podes vir quando quiseres, é um prazer poder receber-te

Em relação ao layout, provavelmente ira acontecer o que sugeres, mas a medida que for adicionado corais posso ir retirando ou compondo alguma rocha.
Estou a espera tambem de uns troncos grandes que espero receber nas proximas semanas.

um abraço

----------


## LuisNobre

boas....gande akua um oceanario msm!!!!!!! 


so uma pergunta o areao k tens e areia ou fina ou com algum tamanho??????

----------


## Fernando Soares

[QUOTE=LuisNobre]boas....gande akua um oceanario msm!!!!!!! 


so uma pergunta o areao k tens e areia ou fina ou com algum tamanho??????[/QUOTE

Ola

Por baixo tenho aragonite sugarsize e por cima é areão de mais ou menos 2mm

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernando

De facto é um grande projecto e pensado ao permenor, o layout quanto a mim está muito bonito, agora é começar a colocar uns corais e os peixinhos.
De facto tenho que um dia dar ai um salto, é um projecto que tem que se ver ao vivo.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Cada vez mais, estou impressionado com a construção e com a logística deste teu projecto, Fernando!

Acho que poderá vir a ser um dos melhores aquários do fórum, pena é, que no nosso Portugal não existam condições para que muitos mais membros, possam dispender dos recursos que foram dispendidos, para construirem algo semelhante!

Julgo que apenas poderias melhorar (o tópico entenda-se  :Coradoeolhos:  ) colocando fotos dos DIY...  :SbOk:  

Seja como for, mantém-nos informados!!! :SbSourire:  

Um grande abraço! :SbOk2:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando
> 
> De facto é um grande projecto e pensado ao permenor, o layout quanto a mim está muito bonito, agora é começar a colocar uns corais e os peixinhos.
> De facto tenho que um dia dar ai um salto, é um projecto que tem que se ver ao vivo.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> João Alves


Obrigado João

Quando quiseres cá vir, estas a vontade.

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas...
> 
> Cada vez mais, estou impressionado com a construção e com a logística deste teu projecto, Fernando!
> 
> Acho que poderá vir a ser um dos melhores aquários do fórum, pena é, que no nosso Portugal não existam condições para que muitos mais membros, possam dispender dos recursos que foram dispendidos, para construirem algo semelhante!
> 
> Julgo que apenas poderias melhorar (o tópico entenda-se  ) colocando fotos dos DIY...  
> 
> Seja como for, mantém-nos informados!!! 
> ...


Obrigado Jose

Vou tentar colocar mais fotos dos Diy. O problema é que só me lembro das fotos depois das coisas estarem feitas.


Esta semana introduzi os primeiros vivos.

3 Cromis 
2 Ocelaris pequenos 
1 labroides
1 zanclus que comprei ao João Alves

2 Diademas
25 Ermitas
10 Turbos
20 Cerites

1 Ofiuro
10 Sticaudatas

Quando comprei o zanclus não estava a pensar introduzi-lo logo no aquario, mas como não estou muito a vontade com o aquario onde o estava a manter provisoriamente, optei por o passar para o aquario defenitivo.
Espero não me vir a arrepender.

O labroides ja ca estava a uns meses no aquario das cromis, mudei-o para não ficar sozinho.

ALlumas fotos








Introduzi tambem alguns actinodiscos e 2 sarcos que tinha por aqui.

Ah e a eufilia que comprei ao João Alves


Não estou a conseguir eliminar as particulas em suspensão na agua
Amanhã vou ligar o ozonizador, que embora seja apenas de 50mg ja deve dar uma ajuda.
Se não resultar meto carvão activado.

Os parametros da agua hoje eram os seguintes

KH 11
Calcio 420
Mg     1280
Nitratos a zero

Ainda tenho algumas algas castanhas, mas estão a desaparecer gradualmente, para já nã são preocupantes.

Vamos aguardar que corra bem.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado Jose
> 
> Vou tentar colocar mais fotos dos Diy. O problema é que só me lembro das fotos depois das coisas estarem feitas.
> 
> 
> Não estou a conseguir eliminar as particulas em suspensão na agua
> Amanhã vou ligar o ozonizador, que embora seja apenas de 50mg ja deve dar uma ajuda.
> Se não resultar meto carvão activado.


Boas...

Em relação às fotos... Conheço alguém assim (eu)!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Em relação às partículas, já tentaste uns "filter bag's"??

Abraços :SbOk:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernado




> 


Lá anda ele todo feliz da vida, a casa dele agora é maior.

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Fernando, belo pedaço de oceano que tens em sua casa.

Espero ver logo seu aquario com os duros também.
Como vai seu zanclus? estas a comer bem???

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas...
> 
> Em relação às fotos... Conheço alguém assim (eu)!!!  
> 
> Em relação às partículas, já tentaste uns "filter bag's"??
> 
> Abraços


Ola Jose

Tenho 2 filter bag`s e a agua passatoda por eles, acho que so mesmo o carvão activado é que me resolve o problema.




> Lá anda ele todo feliz da vida, a casa dele agora é maior.
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves


Sim  a casa agora é um pouco maior, no primeiro dia não saiu do canto do aquario, so no segundo se aventurou a ir ao outro lado, agora penso que já está ambientado, vamos ver como reage.





> Espero ver logo seu aquario com os duros também.
> Como vai seu zanclus? estas a comer bem???


Ele ja vinha a comer granulado de casa do João, em relação a isso não estranhou muito, come bem a artemia congelada, só não gostou de artemia com sabor a alho, deve ter receio do mau halito, LOL

Um abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> Só não gostou de artemia com sabor a alho, deve ter receio do mau halito, LOL
> 
> Um abraço


Ele não sofre do coração :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Agora só falta companhia para ele.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Fernando,

Muito bom! Sabia que irias fazer algo assim!
Assim que possível faço-te uma visita para ver isso ao vivo.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Olá Fernando,
> 
> Muito bom! Sabia que irias fazer algo assim!
> Assim que possível faço-te uma visita para ver isso ao vivo.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Ola Diogo

É sempre bom saber que ainda dás uma vista de olhos por aqui.

Ia gostar de te ver por aqui, vê la se não te esqueces.

Um abraço





> Ele não sofre do coração   
> Agora só falta companhia para ele.


Pois é joão ele precisa de companhia, mas ainda estou a ponderar se devo meter mais peixes agora, ou se vou esperar mais uns tempos.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pois é joão ele precisa de companhia, mas ainda estou a ponderar se devo meter mais peixes agora, ou se vou esperar mais uns tempos.


  :Olá:  Fernando
 Mesmo com um aqua grande como o teu eu não metia mais do que dois peixes por mês.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

[QUOTE=Fernando Soares]Ola Diogo

É sempre bom saber que ainda dás uma vista de olhos por aqui.

Ia gostar de te ver por aqui, vê la se não te esqueces.

Um abraço [QUOTE




olá Fernando

deverias ponderar bem essa visita, esse gajo nao é de confiar, e mais a mais voltou pros doces
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Diogo

Se cá vieres passa aqui por minha casa, para veres a minha poça.


Abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Fernando
>  Mesmo com um aqua grande como o teu eu não metia mais do que dois peixes por mês.


E acho que é isso que vou fazer, pelo menos com os peixes mais pequenos.
Agora os cirurgiões e peixes mais agressivos, estou a contar introduzi-los todos ao mesmo tempo, para ver se evito grandes guerras entre eles.

Ja tenho os seguintes peixes num aquario a parte.

2 hepatus
2 xanthurus
2 favescens
1 scopas
1 veliferum
1 odonus niger
1 centropyge bispinosa
1 apolemichthis xanthurus
1 sixline
1 yelow wrass
1 cirrhitichthys falco

Por agora estou a conseguir conter-me sem os meter no aquario principal, mas vamos ver por quanto tempo. :SbSourire2:  





> olá Fernando
> deverias ponderar bem essa visita, esse gajo nao é de confiar, e mais a mais voltou pros doces


Paulo 
Ele voltou para os doces, mas o bicho ainda morde, acho que mais tarde o umais cedo vai meter sal no aquario  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Fernando, tens aí um projecto que pode vir a ser execelente.

O que tenho dúvidas?

1º Tenho dúvidas quanto à capacidade de escumação qd o aquário estiver mais cheio.

2º Os aquecedores que puseste a meu ver não sao suficientes. Eu apontaria para 3 ou 4 titanium de 1000w porque se tiveres uma quebra de energia precisas de aquecer a água o mais rápido possivel e os aquecedores que ai puseste são no meu ponto de vista manifestamente insuficientes.

3º Penso que a circulação tambem terá de sofrer ajustes... mais tarde depois da colocação dos corais.

Vivos?

Em meu entender não estás a fazer uma introdução correcta dos vivos.

Eu faria assim:

1º Equipa de limpeza - Ofiuros, ouriços, cerithes, nassarius, ermitas patas brancas e verdes, e patas azuis.

2º 15 dias depois e feitos testes à água -  Peixes para prevenção de problemas no aquário, nomeadamente six line, yelow coris, e mandarins.

3º colocaria corais duros SPS

4º  LPS

5º Moles

6º Restantes peixes.

Nota: poderá ser necessário controlar o evoluir das algas, caso a equipa de limpeza não consiga resolver teras que por algum cirurgião.

Em meu entender deves deixar o aquário equilibrar antes de pores peixes.

De resto aspectos positivos:

1º Maquina de imperial
2º Presunto ... mas esse não o cheguei a cheirar!!!   :yb624:  

Fica bem.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola Heitor

Agradeço as criticas, afinal é para isto que serve o forum, para discutir as ideias.
Vou tentar responder as tuas questões entre linhas.




> Olá!
> 
> Fernando, tens aí um projecto que pode vir a ser execelente.
> 
> O que tenho dúvidas?
> 
> 1º Tenho dúvidas quanto à capacidade de escumação qd o aquário estiver mais cheio.
> Tens razão, estou a usar este escumador provisoriamente, mas ja iniciei a construção de um diy
> 
> ...


Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Fernando

Tenho acompanhado este teu projecto por aqui e no que respeita ao aquecimento acho que deves ir com mais calma, a água é um elemento com grande capacidade térmica e por isso não tem variações bruscas pelo que não te deves preocupar em repor rápidamente a temperatura (por alguma razão em aquriofilia 300W são o limite standard) deves em meu entender perceber primeiro qual a temperatura residente do teu sistema, ou seja aquela que todos os componentes vão gerar e que vai ser mantida pela capacidade do volume de água existente, e a partir daí então cálculares a necessidade de WATT´s para compensar o que faltar para atingires a temperatura média a que pretendas ter o aquário na época do ano mais desfavorável. Quanto á potencia dos aquecedores podes sempre optar por uma bomba de calor pois economizas bastante energia eléctrica, existem no mercado bons equipamentos para esse efeito além de refrigeradores que por inversão de ciclo fazem aquecimento se necessário.
Esta critica é só uma dica no sentido construtivo  :SbOk:  boa sorte com o projecto.

Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Fernando
> 
> Tenho acompanhado este teu projecto por aqui e no que respeita ao aquecimento acho que deves ir com mais calma, a água é um elemento com grande capacidade térmica e por isso não tem variações bruscas pelo que não te deves preocupar em repor rápidamente a temperatura (por alguma razão em aquriofilia 300W são o limite standard) deves em meu entender perceber primeiro qual a temperatura residente do teu sistema, ou seja aquela que todos os componentes vão gerar e que vai ser mantida pela capacidade do volume de água existente, e a partir daí então cálculares a necessidade de WATT´s para compensar o que faltar para atingires a temperatura média a que pretendas ter o aquário na época do ano mais desfavorável. Quanto á potencia dos aquecedores podes sempre optar por uma bomba de calor pois economizas bastante energia eléctrica, existem no mercado bons equipamentos para esse efeito além de refrigeradores que por inversão de ciclo fazem aquecimento se necessário.
> Esta critica é só uma dica no sentido construtivo  boa sorte com o projecto.
> 
> Um abraço


Joaquim

Na verdade estou com alguns problemas em controlar a temperatura.
Tenho o controlador programado para os 25 graus, mas no periodo nocturno e nos dias mais frios, embora não baixe muito dos 25 demora muito tempo a recuperar. Isto tambem acontece porque tenho uma extracção de ar na casa das maquinas ligada 80% do tempo por causa da humidade, já experimentei a reduzir o tempo de extracção, mas as paredes começam logo a pingar.
Actualmente, tenho um emaranhado de aquecedores pouco fiaveis ligados, e isso tambem sei que não ajuda nada, mas eram aquecedores que tinha aqui por casa e estou a usar ate comprar os defenitivos, a minha ideia era usar tres de 600wats que achas??
DE qualquer forma o meu objectivo é ter uma potencia tal que recupere a temperatura o mais rapido possivel

Para alem disso tambem tenho problemas com o calor das lumenarc, estou a fazer uns suportes para adaptar uma pequena ventoinha, das fontes de alimentação dos computadores, para colocar por baixo de cada lampada, penso que assim a pequena corrente de ar não deixa que o calor incida na agua, é uma experiencia que vou fazer.

Depois tambem ja cheguei a conclusão que vou ter de arranjar um bom refrigerador para o verão, verifiquei isso nestes dias quentes da semana passada. Mas para isso estava a pensar fazer a partir da maquina da imperial.

As bombas de calor que falas parecem-me boa ideia, sabes onde encontro isso? algum link onde possa ver o funcionamento , etc

É que se falo nisso a alguem desse ramo, de certeza que me vão querer vender gato por lebre, por isso antes de falar a alguem queria estar minimamente informado.

Obrigado pelos comemtarios

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Em primeiro lugar o controle da %HR tem de ser feito por um humidostato e não por tempo, caso contrário fica dificil manteres a referencia da temperatura da água, depois precisamos de saber qual a quantidade de água a repor e a que temperatura é reposta, e só em face destes elementos é que se pode cálcular a potência necessária para compensar o equilibrio do sistema. Num sistema com essa litragem e necessáriamente com a iluminação que tens ligada durante várias horas podes optar por um recuperador de calor que te pode ajudar a aqueçer a água do sistema ou da reposição quando isso for necessário ou ainda eliminar esse calor provocado pela iluminação na época em que ele seja indesejável. O recurso á bomba de calor embora não seja muito comum em Portugal na aquarofilia é uma possibilidade viavel e bastante económica bem como os colectores solares de polimero também utilizados para o mesmo efeito e que dependendo da exposição solar a que fiquem sujeitos podem aumentar a temperatura de um sistema em 4º a 7ºC. 
A primeira coisa a fazer é controlares a %HR que tens e a partir daí com os resultados obtidos podes avançar para o resto. Foi assim que fiz na maternidade de corais do Machado de Sousa (espero que ele não se importe da publicidade) para que a humidade existente no espaço onde se encontra todo o sistema esteja controlada e não exista uma evaporação descontrolada e excessiva na maior parte dos casos. 
As ventoinhas para as HQI não são solução é perferivel o recuperador de calor localizado.
Um dos defeitos que pode também contribuir para a perda de temperatura pode ser o isolamento da casa onde se encontra o sistema montado, mas esse eu desconheço e não posso dar-te alguma informação neste momento sem elementos sobre isso.
Por motivos profissionais não disponho de muito tempo para estar aqui no fórum, estou a climatizar um centro comercial aqui na zona de Lisboa e isso absorve-me muito do meu tempo durante os próximos meses, mas vai deixando por aqui elementos que eu dou uma olhada e deixo-te respostas mesmo fora de horas.  :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Fernando Soares,

Quero aqui agradecer toda a tua simpatia em nos receberes em tua casa e deixar-nos apreciar essa maravilha de aquário, que promete bastante.
Realmente ao vivo é como ja aqui foi dito um verdadeiro Monstro :yb624:   :yb624:  
Aproveito para deixar aqui algumas fotos que tirei que vão testemunhar o crescimento do "monstro" :Palmas:  
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas ainda ando a treinar :yb624:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Mais algumas, 

a ultima foto não consigo identificar a especie, mas fazia muito barulho  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Fernando 
A espécie é "Serranos Barulhentos"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Obrigado pela vossa boa companhia e espero que os pasteis de leitão ainda tenham chegado a casa  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Até uma Proxima e que seja breve.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Fernando, acho que a espécie se chama "Straga Timpanus".


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Olá Fernando 
> A espécie é "Serranos Barulhentos"  
> Obrigado pela vossa boa companhia e espero que os pasteis de leitão ainda tenham chegado a casa 
> Até uma Proxima e que seja breve.


Olá Paulo,
Espécie porreira :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

o cheiro dos pasteis de leitão deixou-nos enjoados, mas hoje ja passou e, ja foram abaixo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

temos de repetir em breve :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Cesar Feliz

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

 :tutasla:  

Sem palavras....quanto levas pelas visitas??Ta aberto ao publico aos domingos e feriados?? :SbSourire2:     "Grande oceanario" :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Meus parabens pelo projecto, que faz agua na boca...

Continua :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Quero aqui agradecer toda a tua simpatia em nos receberes em tua casa e deixar-nos apreciar essa maravilha de aquário, que promete bastante.
> Realmente ao vivo é como ja aqui foi dito um verdadeiro Monstro  
> Aproveito para deixar aqui algumas fotos que tirei que vão testemunhar o crescimento do "monstro"


Fernando

Eu é que tenho de agradecer a excelente tarde de convivio que me proporcionaram com a vossa visita.
Foi sem duvida uma tarde bem passada e com um jantar a condizer- :SbBiere5:  
Espero que se possa repetir em breve


Quanto a especie rara que viram, é um ser que ando a estudar.
Ate agora ja percebi o seguinte:

É muito facil de aclimatar a qualquer aquario.
Dá-se bem com todas as especies, pelo menos aquelas que conheço.
É bastante sensivel ao CO2. :SbBiere5:  
Quando aumentamos o CO2 altera o comportamento.

Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Em primeiro lugar o controle da %HR tem de ser feito por um humidostato e não por tempo, caso contrário fica dificil manteres a referencia da temperatura da água, depois precisamos de saber qual a quantidade de água a repor e a que temperatura é reposta, e só em face destes elementos é que se pode cálcular a potência necessária para compensar o equilibrio do sistema. Num sistema com essa litragem e necessáriamente com a iluminação que tens ligada durante várias horas podes optar por um recuperador de calor que te pode ajudar a aqueçer a água do sistema ou da reposição quando isso for necessário ou ainda eliminar esse calor provocado pela iluminação na época em que ele seja indesejável. O recurso á bomba de calor embora não seja muito comum em Portugal na aquarofilia é uma possibilidade viavel e bastante económica bem como os colectores solares de polimero também utilizados para o mesmo efeito e que dependendo da exposição solar a que fiquem sujeitos podem aumentar a temperatura de um sistema em 4º a 7ºC. 
> A primeira coisa a fazer é controlares a %HR que tens e a partir daí com os resultados obtidos podes avançar para o resto. Foi assim que fiz na maternidade de corais do Machado de Sousa (espero que ele não se importe da publicidade) para que a humidade existente no espaço onde se encontra todo o sistema esteja controlada e não exista uma evaporação descontrolada e excessiva na maior parte dos casos. 
> As ventoinhas para as HQI não são solução é perferivel o recuperador de calor localizado.
> Um dos defeitos que pode também contribuir para a perda de temperatura pode ser o isolamento da casa onde se encontra o sistema montado, mas esse eu desconheço e não posso dar-te alguma informação neste momento sem elementos sobre isso.
> Por motivos profissionais não disponho de muito tempo para estar aqui no fórum, estou a climatizar um centro comercial aqui na zona de Lisboa e isso absorve-me muito do meu tempo durante os próximos meses, mas vai deixando por aqui elementos que eu dou uma olhada e deixo-te respostas mesmo fora de horas.  
> 
> Um abraço


Joaquim

Esta e uma ideia que me agrada bastante, vou ter de pesquisar bastante nesta area para ver se entendo o funcionamento do sistema.
Se souberes de algum link para me ajudar na pesquisa agradeço.
Entretanto, quando for a Lisboa, vou pedir ao Machado de Sousa para me mostrar como tem o sistema dele a funcionar.

Obrigado pelas dicas
e quando passares por estes lados sempre podes parar aqui e explicas-me tudo com deve ser :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernando




> Fernando
> 
> Quanto a especie rara que viram, é um ser que ando a estudar.
> Ate agora ja percebi o seguinte:
> 
> É muito facil de aclimatar a qualquer aquario.
> Dá-se bem com todas as especies, pelo menos aquelas que conheço.
> É bastante sensivel ao CO2. 
> Quando aumentamos o CO2 altera o comportamento.
> ...


Estou a ver que já andas a habituar mal o bichinho.
Olha que ele portava-se muito bem,  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas Fernando, 
Então esse aquario, parou??  :yb665:   :yb665:  
Acho que é mais perguissite aguda, de colocar novos desenvolvimentos... será??  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
"Vá lá ver", mete ai os desenvolvimentos, pois sei de fonte segura, que são muitos.  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço,
JFred

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Tens razão João Fred, falta actualizações do bichinho .
Deve ser do excesso do co2  :SbBiere5:   da última vez  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Hoje estive em casa do Fernando e tirei umas "plingrafias" ao aquário dele.

Aqui ficam...


*Geral*







*Peixes*

----------


## Heitor Simões

Parte 2.


*Corais*





































*Diversos*







Fiquem bem.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Fernando

Está a ficar composto esse aquário, Parabéns  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Quem diria que essas fotos saissem tão boas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Heitor tu tás lá, isso de ser fotografo está a melhorar a olhos vistos.


Abraço
Paulo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernando

Isso está a ir muito bem, estás a ter bons crecimentos.
Tambêm vi que o Zanclusanda ai muito bem.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Obrigado Heitor por teres postado as fotos, estão muito boas, principalmente as dos corais.

Infelizmente, um dos peixes ja saiu do aquario, descobri que gosta mais de corais do que eu. Já esta na sump, e vou coloca-lo a venda.

abraços

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal 
Bonito aquário esta com muita saude 
A fotografia também esta muito bem tirada 
parabéns aos dois ao Heitor pelas bonitas fotos
e ao Fernando pelo aquário .

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando
> 
> Isso está a ir muito bem, estás a ter bons crecimentos.
> Tambêm vi que o Zanclusanda ai muito bem.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> João Alves


Ola João

Pois o Zanclus anda mesmo muito bem, ate diria bem de mais, é precisamente ele que ja esta na sump :Icon Cry:  
Com muita pena minha, hoje passou-se e começou a bicar nas acroporas, felizmente, e como ele é muito docil foi facilimo apanha-lo, practicamente entrou para a rede.

um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola João
> 
> Pois o Zanclus anda mesmo muito bem, ate diria bem de mais, é precisamente ele que ja esta na sump 
> Com muita pena minha, hoje passou-se e começou a bicar nas acroporas, felizmente, e como ele é muito dócil foi facílimo apanha-lo, praticamente entrou para a rede.
> 
> um abraço


 :Olá: Viva Fernando
Tanto quanto me lembro, esse Zanclus veio do João A Alves e por experiência própria posso dizer que os peixes que dele vêm, e eu tenho um Pygoplithes diacantus que passou pelo Paulo Serrano, por isso já é em terceira mão...como dizia, os peixes que vêm do João A Alves vêm bem tratados, aclimatados e com bons hábitos, e digo isto por daqui do fórum só conhecer bons relatos sobre estas proveniências assim como o bom trabalho que o João A Alves está a fazer, assim pergunto o que dás de alimento ao Zanclus em causa :SbQuestion2: 
O Pygoplithes diacantus que eu tenho come esponja natural, tal como os Zanclus e um Pomacanthus Euxiphipops xanthometapon que eu tenho, mas com isso não pretendo dizer ser obrigatório dar esponja fresca a estes peixes, porém faz a diferença e no mercado já existe um alimento que substitui razoavelmente bem a esponja caso não se consiga encontrar, trata-se do Formula Angel que a par com o Formula Two, são dois alimentos muito apreciados por estes peixes, os espongívoros. 





Ora o comportamento do teu Zanclus e falo pela minha experiência, é característico de um peixe, e não tem de ser obrigatoriamente Zanclus, que não recebe um alimento que o satisfaça em pleno, daí eu perguntar o que lhes estás a dar de alimento.
Quanto ao sistema, está a evoluir bem, como se pretende e deseja :SbOk3:  e que seja um sistema de referência para se apresentar a quem chega, a quem quer aprender. Nada de pressas, muita ponderação, e pedaço a pedaço o recife surgirá.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Está na natureza de peixes como o Zanclus comer corais, o mesmo se aplica aos Peixes Anjo. Pelo que tenho visto noutros aquários na net julgo que em aquários repletos de corais, portanto com muita oferta alimentar é possível ter estes peixes sendo que o seu impacto nos corais é repartido e minimizado e quem sabe talvez até benéfico.

Fernando, gosto da disposição da rocha, pelo que recordo das últimas fotos está ainda melhor. É engraçado que como o aquário é grande as Stream  passam despercebidas. Tens uma relação volume de água / iluminação muito boa (0,8 W/l), estou certo que os corais vão começar a crescer muito bem. Em relação ao aquecimento da água por acaso reparaste se as HQI são suficientes para manter a temperatura? Qual é a oscilação da temperatura da noite para o dia?

Tens uma caixa de escoamento ao longo de todo o aquário? Parece pelas fotos.

Mais uma vez parabéns e obrigado ao Heitor Simões pelas fotos  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Viva Fernando
> Tanto quanto me lembro, esse Zanclus veio do João A Alves e por experiência própria posso dizer que os peixes que dele vêm, e eu tenho um Pygoplithes diacantus que passou pelo Paulo Serrano, por isso já é em terceira mão...como dizia, os peixes que vêm do João A Alves vêm bem tratados, aclimatados e com bons hábitos, e digo isto por daqui do fórum só conhecer bons relatos sobre estas proveniências assim como o bom trabalho que o João A Alves está a fazer, assim pergunto o que dás de alimento ao Zanclus em causa
> O Pygoplithes diacantus que eu tenho come esponja natural, tal como os Zanclus e um Pomacanthus Euxiphipops xanthometapon que eu tenho, mas com isso não pretendo dizer ser obrigatório dar esponja fresca a estes peixes, porém faz a diferença e no mercado já existe um alimento que substitui razoavelmente bem a esponja caso não se consiga encontrar, trata-se do Formula Angel que a par com o Formula Two, são dois alimentos muito apreciados por estes peixes, os espongívoros. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ora o comportamento do teu Zanclus e falo pela minha experiência, é característico de um peixe, e não tem de ser obrigatoriamente Zanclus, que não recebe um alimento que o satisfaça em pleno, daí eu perguntar o que lhes estás a dar de alimento.
> ...


Pois é Pedro, o peixe veio do João Alves e está de perfeita saude.
Isto é o que se pode chamar uma asneira premeditada.
A razão do João se desfazer dele foi precisamente por ter começado a bicar nos corais, mas como é um peixe que adoro não resisti a tentação de o adquirir na esperança, que com a mudança de casa ele mudasse tambem as tendencias alimentares :SbSourire2:  mas não tive sorte :Icon Cry:  
Esta a comer de tudo o que dou aos outros incluindo flocos e granulado, dava-lhe tambem a Formula Angel, a Formula Angel two nunca lhe dei.
O que eu acho é que já não vale a pena arriscar mante-lo no aquario, é um peixe adulto e acredito que já não se consiga alterar o comportamento.
Com muita pena, resta-me "despacha-lo" para alguem que tenha condições para o manter.

Obrigado pelos comentarios

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas,
> 
> Está na natureza de peixes como o Zanclus comer corais, o mesmo se aplica aos Peixes Anjo. Pelo que tenho visto noutros aquários na net julgo que em aquários repletos de corais, portanto com muita oferta alimentar é possível ter estes peixes sendo que o seu impacto nos corais é repartido e minimizado e quem sabe talvez até benéfico.
> 
> Fernando, gosto da disposição da rocha, pelo que recordo das últimas fotos está ainda melhor. É engraçado que como o aquário é grande as Stream  passam despercebidas. Tens uma relação volume de água / iluminação muito boa (0,8 W/l), estou certo que os corais vão começar a crescer muito bem. Em relação ao aquecimento da água por acaso reparaste se as HQI são suficientes para manter a temperatura? Qual é a oscilação da temperatura da noite para o dia?
> 
> Tens uma caixa de escoamento ao longo de todo o aquário? Parece pelas fotos.
> 
> Mais uma vez parabéns e obrigado ao Heitor Simões pelas fotos


Obrigado Ricardo

A iluminação não é suficiente para manter a temperatura, tenho um aquecedor de 2000wtas e um de 600.
A variação anda na ordem de 1 grau que é a tolerancia do controlador ATC
Tenho actualmente umas ventoinhas que ligam quando a temperatura chega aos 27, tenho tido sorte com o tempo que tem dado uma ajuda.
Esta planeado fazer um refrigerador DIY para resolver o problema do verão que ai vem

Sim a caixa de escoamento é em todo o comprimento do aquario, assim não ha razão para haver qualquer impureza na superficie da agua.

Tentei tirar algumas fotos para colocar aqui, mas a qualidade era tão ma que não arrisquei, a minha maquina é bastante fraquinha, e o jeito para a fotografia tambem não ajuda, :SbSourire2:   foi aí que o Heitor teve de dar uma mão :yb624:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

ai vão algumas fotos:





















a geral



em dezembro quando for a aquadecor deve ja estar um espetaculo, mas vai lá, com calma.
Parabens João

----------


## Fernando Soares

Obrigado Luis


Depois destas fotos ja deram entrada mais umas tantas peças :yb665:  

Não tiro fotos porque ate tenho vergonha da qualidade que me sai. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Tenho de esperar pelos profissionais de serviço. :yb624:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Fernando




> 


O aquário está-se a compor, belo.
 Tiraste o Zanclus e meteste o anjo, não será que gosta também de corais. :SbQuestion2: 

 um abraço

 João Alves

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando
> 
> 
> 
> O aquário está-se a compor, belo.
>  Tiraste o Zanclus e meteste o anjo, não será que gosta também de corais.
> 
>  um abraço
> 
>  João Alves



Pois é João

Mais uma cabeçada  :yb624:  

É um peixe que tinha a algum tempo noutro sistema, e não resisti a mete-lo no aquario.

Esta semana começou a bicar uns zoantos, e ja esta na sump de castigo a espera de casa nova.
Felizmente consegui apanha-lo sem grandes perturbações no aquario.



um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Fernando desde ja parabens pelo magnifico aquario.
Uma pergunta, qual é a expessura do vidro do teu aquario? e travessas tem? Quais francesa ou transverssais?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando desde ja parabens pelo magnifico aquario.
> Uma pergunta, qual é a expessura do vidro do teu aquario? e travessas tem? Quais francesa ou transverssais?


Ola
Obrigado :SbOk:  

O vidro é de 19mm.
Tem travessas francesas em toda a volta e mais 3 transversais.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

As travessas da mesma expessura que o resto?

Quem me dera tar ai perto pa poder ver isso ao vivo, deve de ser algo digno de se ver (nao quero isso dizer que os aquario pequenos nao sejam :Coradoeolhos: )
Se me aceita ses na tua casa claro.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Sim, as travessas têm a emesma espessura do vidro.

Quando quiseres aparecer esta a vontade.

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas Fernando,

Só passei aqui para te dar os parabens por este magnifico aqua, simplesmente brutal, quando for grande quero ter um assim, embora ainda esteja a planear o meu 1º já sonho com um destes.
Abraço e tudo de bom .

P.S: Já agora se me aceitasses aproveitava a boleia do Anthony e ia vêr isso ao vivo ehehe.

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boas Fernando,
> 
> Só passei aqui para te dar os parabens por este magnifico aqua, simplesmente brutal, quando for grande quero ter um assim, embora ainda esteja a planear o meu 1º já sonho com um destes.
> Abraço e tudo de bom .
> 
> P.S: Já agora se me aceitasses aproveitava a boleia do Anthony e ia vêr isso ao vivo ehehe.




Obrigado pelos comentarios 

Ok, quando quizerem apareçam. :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Finalmente arranjei um bocado de tempo entre traduções, etc..para colocar algumas imagens do sistema do Fernando.
O sistema está equilibrado e com excepção para uma ou outra peça que eventualmente poderá não estar na melhor localização, é um bom exemplo de planeamento, organização, ponderação, harmonia.
O Fernando é uma pessoa atenta, discreta e ponderada, o que muito contribui para o bom resultado que está a ter e se prevê ir longe. 
Deixo aqui algumas fotografias modestas que ainda assim permitem perceber o bom trabalho do Fernando.

Sector de corais moles


uma gruta


corais duros



aqui, este sarcophytum deveria ser mudado de local para não afectar os demais corais no perímetro imediato. Fica a sugestão.



Algumas peças em destaque

Platygira 



Euphyllias




Uma bem desenvolvida Caulastrea


Esta Stylophora pistillata promete e será engraçado ver como evoluiu daqui por uns meses


Bonitas montiporas




Actinodiscus vermelhos


Bateria de Lumenarcs


um dos aquários da bateria de suporte que recebe alguns animais que por uma razão ou outra não podem viver no sistema







Diodon histrix


Lactória cornuta


As fotografias não mostram amplamente a beleza e bom trabalho que o Fernando está a fazer, mas este sistema será mais dos que começarei a colocar na recepção a novos membros, como referência, particularmente o facto de ser fruto de um trabalho cuidadoso, ponderado, planeado.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente! :Pracima:  
 Já tive oportunidade de conversar com o Fernando durante uma visita que ele fez à minha casa e garantidamente que, dado o interesse, dedicação e procura de respostas, este aquário estará brevemente entre os melhores que temos (ao nível da montagem, com certeza, já está).
De facto, um bom exemplo Pedro.

Abraço,

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Obrigado Pedro

Agradeço a tua visita, para mim foi um fim de tarde muito enriquecedor. 
Espero que na proxima viagem cá abaixo tenhas um tempinho para me visitar novamente.

Paulo
E a tua visita é para quando? hehe


Mas, infelizmente nem tudo corre bem.

Tenho dois dos corais mais antigos no sistema a morrer pela base, e não sei qual será a razão. Este fim de semana vou parti-los para tentar salvar o que deles resta.
Não creio que seja nenhum caranguejo nem outro animal a causar a morte.
Começam a perder o tecido lentamente, num dos casos parece que estão a largar a pele.

Oa parametros da agua não têm sofrido alterações significativas, a excepção do KH que tem vindo a baixar.

Em 20 de Julho os valores eram estes
Kh  8.5 
Ca  400
Mg  1100

Agora são
Kh  7 
Ca  420
Mg  1080

Só acho que esta alteração dos valores não é a razão da doença, porque esta começou a aparecer antes do Kh começar a baixar.

A razão do Kh estar a baixar penso ser por insuficiencia do reactor de calcio, actualmente um aquamedic improvisado com midia rowolith c, na proxima semana se receber a midia ja vai entrar em funcionamento o novo Diy tipo Deltec com um metro de altura.

Alguem me pode indicar um link onde se vejam fotos de corais doentes para poder identificar a doença?

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola
> 
> Obrigado Pedro
> 
> Agradeço a tua visita, para mim foi um fim de tarde muito enriquecedor. 
> Espero que na proxima viagem cá abaixo tenhas um tempinho para me visitar novamente...


 :Olá: Viva
Irei seguramente... :SbOk3: 




> Alguem me pode indicar um link onde se vejam fotos de corais doentes para poder identificar a doença?
> 
> Um abraço


Tenta este Fernando e vai-me dizendo se encontras o que procuras que eu vou pesquisando.

http://www.reef.crc.org.au/discover/...raldisease.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Fernando Soares

Obrigado Pedro

Vou dar uma vista de olhos, depois digo alguma coisa

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Finalmente terminei o reactor de calcio Diy
Enquanto não recebo mais midia esta a funcionar com um resto que por aqui tinha.
Dois dias de pois de entra em funcionamento, os valores da agua a saida eram estes

Ca  520
Mg 1180
Kh  O reagente ficou amarelo aos trinta e cinco, mas passados uns momentos olhei casualmente para o proveta, e o reagente ficou novamente azul, coloquei mais uma gota e amarelo, passados momentos azul novamente.
Deixei de teimar aos 40.
Nunca me tinha acontecido isto, o reagente voltar a reagir passados alguns momentos.
Sera normal?
Não faço ideia do ph no interior da camara, porque ainda nao tenho a sonda de ph
Esta a trabalhar com aproximadamente uma gota de co2 por segundo e mais ou menos o dobro das gotas de saida de agua

Alguma fotos do reactor


A testar a estanquecidade


Em funcionamento


[IMG][/IMG]



O valor do Kh continua bastante baixo na agua do aquario, não sei qual é a razão disso, uma ves que estou a adicionar bastante hidroxido de calcio.

Acham que deva adicionar alguma coisa para o fazer subir?

Os valores esta semana estavam assim

Kh 6
Ca 420
Mg 1080

Acham que esta pode ser a razão dos corais continuarem a morrer pela base?

Nuno
Mais uma ves obrigado pelo link, mas infelizmente ainda não encontrei ainda que me explique a razão desta doença

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> O valor do Kh continua bastante baixo na agua do aquario, não sei qual é a razão disso, uma ves que estou a adicionar bastante hidroxido de calcio.
> 
> Acham que deva adicionar alguma coisa para o fazer subir?
> 
> Os valores esta semana estavam assim
> 
> Kh 6
> Ca 420
> Mg 1080
> ...


Olá Fernando.

A razão de teres o Kh baixo é precisamente essa, adicionas Kalk, Hidroxido de calcio não tem nem provoca qualquer tipo de carbonatos, por essa razão o kh está baixo, aliás, uma das particularides do kalk é precipitar os carbonatos durante a reação, ou seja o Hidroxido de calcio (OH-) faz subir o pH removendo iões H+ e nada faz em relação ao KH.

Terás de aumentar o CO2 do reactor para fornecer mais carbonatos, e na minha opinião o teu reactor é pequeno para o teu sistema, a menos que coloques um maior ou satures o reactor com CO2, terás de equilibrar a agua manualmente.

O mesmo se passa com o Mg, este elemento quimico também está interligado com o KH, deves mantê-lo entre os 1280 e os 1400.

Pestana

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Olá João.
> 
> A razão de teres o Kh baixo é precisamente essa, adicionas Kalk, Hidroxido de calcio não tem nem provoca qualquer tipo de carbonatos, por essa razão o kh está baixo, aliás, uma das particularides do kalk é precipitar os carbonatos durante a reação, ou seja o Hidroxido de calcio (OH-) faz subir o pH removendo iões H+ e nada faz em relação ao KH.
> 
> Terás de aumentar o CO2 do reactor para fornecer mais carbonatos, e na minha opinião o teu reactor é pequeno para o teu sistema, a menos que coloques um maior ou satures o reactor com CO2, terás de equilibrar a agua manualmente.
> 
> O mesmo se passa com o Mg, este elemento quimico também está interligado com o KH, deves mantê-lo entre os 1280 e os 1400.
> 
> Pestana


Ola Vitor

Já fui aumentar as gotas de CO2 do reactor  :SbSourire2:  
Para alem disto, e na tua opinião, como achas que devo aumentar os valores do Kh e do Mg?

Pelas minhas contas o reactor vai levar 40 kilos de midia.
Achas mesmo que é pequeno para este sistema, ou referes-te apenas a quantidade de midia que estou a usar provisoriamente?

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Olha, estou completamente parvo com esse teu projecto....

Fantástico mesmo.... imagino isso um dia mais tarde já com os corais crescidinhos....

Meus sinceros parabéns.... Eu vou-te contentanto com o meu projecto de nano...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Ola Vitor
> 
> Já fui aumentar as gotas de CO2 do reactor  
> Para alem disto, e na tua opinião, como achas que devo aumentar os valores do Kh e do Mg?
> 
> Pelas minhas contas o reactor vai levar 40 kilos de midia.
> Achas mesmo que é pequeno para este sistema, ou referes-te apenas a quantidade de midia que estou a usar provisoriamente?


Lol!!!!

Peço desculpa mas pensava que fosse MUITO mais pequeno que isso, a foto dá impressão disso.

Podes esperar que a quimica da agua acerte com o tempo, mas ainda vai levar muito tempo.

Sem duvida a minha sugestão vai para acertares o Mg, este elemento está interligado directamente com o Kh.

Podes fazer o acerto com Cloreto de Mg juntamente com Sulfato de Mg, ou se preferires podes escolher um produto de marca.

Pestana

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Lol!!!!
> 
> Peço desculpa mas pensava que fosse MUITO mais pequeno que isso, a foto dá impressão disso.
> 
> Podes esperar que a quimica da agua acerte com o tempo, mas ainda vai levar muito tempo.
> 
> Sem duvida a minha sugestão vai para acertares o Mg, este elemento está interligado directamente com o Kh.
> 
> Podes fazer o acerto com Cloreto de Mg juntamente com Sulfato de Mg, ou se preferires podes escolher um produto de marca.
> ...


Hehe
Ok Vitor estava a ficar preocupado por pensar que tive tanto trabalho para fazer um reactor com pouca capacidade.



Vou fazer como sugeres, mas tenho duvidas na dosagem destes produtos, vou encomenda-los, e assim que os tiver vou-te pedir que me ajudes a dosea-los-

Editei esta mensagem porque ontem nao vi bem a tua resposta.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vai um vídeo modesto do bom sistema que o Fernando tem



Já tenho este vídeo há algum tempo,mas só agora tive tempo para o carregar e colocar aqui, pelo que entretanto as coisas devem estar ainda melhor, pelo menos assim o desejo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Espectacular, os peixes devem se sentir em casa, é mesmo grande  :EEK!:  

Parabens e boa continuaçao do aquario.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Só hoje vi o teu aquário (falha minha :Admirado:  ) estou maravilhado com o teu projecto, implica um enorme empenho,e desejo-te as maiores felicidades e saiisfações.

----------


## António Vitor

gigante...
tem pernas para ser o melhor cá do sitío (Portugal), vamos ver...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, novidades temos?


Forçaaaaaaa  :SbOk:

----------


## João S Silva

Boas amigo esse aquario esta cada vez melhor muito bom mesmo :P

meus parabens

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas fernando 
Nao ha novidades? Como ta o aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Infelizmente as novidades não são boas
Alem dos corais que começaram a ter uma morte lenta a partir da base, de um dia para o outro morreram as histrix, as  calendrium e algumas montiporas digitatas.
Suspeito que foi causado por uma muda de agua que fiz com agua natural sem a ter deixado repousar.
Aparentemente, as mortes pararam, resta-me esperar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Fernando

Como ta a respeito dessas mortes? Elas pararam?

Nao ha novidades pa gente ver?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Fernando
Nao ha novidades nesses 4 metros de comprido? :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Fernando
> Nao ha novidades nesses 4 metros de comprido?


Olá Anthony

O aquário do Fernando está um espectáculo, desde a variedade de peixes que apresenta, todos de excelente saúde, bem gordos e com cores fora de serie, até aos corais que apresentam cores excelentes, crescimentos brutais, está mesmo de lhe se tirar o chapéu.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony
> 
> O aquário do Fernando está um espectáculo, desde a variedade de peixes que apresenta, todos de excelente saúde, bem gordos e com cores fora de serie, até aos corais que apresentam cores excelentes, crescimentos brutais, está mesmo de lhe se tirar o chapéu.


Ok entao so falta mesmo umas fotos....  :SbSourire2: 
Queremos ter 4 metros de pura emoçao  :yb624: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas,
Subscrevo o que o Paulo Oliveira disse. 
Tenho o previlegio de o ver, quase, diariamente e realmente está fantastico.
Só falta mesmo o amigo Fernando, apanhar a "perguiça" distraida e colocar umas fotos para que todos possam ver os tais "4 metros de emoção".  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço,
JFred

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas a todos
João e Oliveira têm que toda a razão em relação aos peixes e corais. O que o Fernando necessita agora é de uma vaca  :yb624:   :yb624:  para comer as diatomaseas que aparecem no areão, que por mais incrivel que pareça é nas zonas de maior movimentação que elas estão em maior numero.
Fernando mostra lá umas fotos desse pedaço de mar, para o pessoal ajudar a resolver o problema.
Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

Boas

Este feriado tive a agradavel visita de dois amigos do norte, que vinham de maquinas fotograficas em punho.
Depois do farto almoço de franguinho assado, na companhia de alguns aquariófilos do centro, visitá-mos alguns aquarios do pessoal aqui da provincia.
Como me deixaram as fotos do meu, fiquei sem desculpa para não as alojar no forum.
O resultado foi o que se segue.











































Carlos Mota
Duarte Araujo
João Frederico
Paulo Oliveira
Paulo Rui
Jorge Calvete

A todos muito obrigado

----------


## Fernando Soares

Como ha muito tempo que não tinha fotos tão boas do aquario, não resisto a postar mais algumas.







































Abraços

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Simply amazing.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Brutal acho que é só isso que se pode diz.......

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

de facto foi uma tarde bem passada e agradeço ao fernando a amabilidade com que nos recebeu em sua casa. 

agora há uma coisa que me deixou boqueaberto...  nunca tinha visto igual.

Que o Fernando gostava deste menino aqui



agora meter a tomar conta estes meninos aqui  e  de caçadeira...



o próprio fotografo tirou a foto desfocada... estava intimidado   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Fernando  :Smile:  Parabéns!!!

Qual a frequência e volume das trocas de água?

Tens um dos meus peixes favoritos pela sua simpatia e beleza - _Naso vlamingi_ - que tal se porta ele face à restante população?

----------


## Fernando Soares

> de facto foi uma tarde bem passada e agradeço ao fernando a amabilidade com que nos recebeu em sua casa. 
> 
> agora há uma coisa que me deixou boqueaberto...  nunca tinha visto igual.
> 
> Que o Fernando gostava deste menino aqui
> 
> 
> 
> agora meter a tomar conta estes meninos aqui  e  de caçadeira...
> ...


Duarte, esta não era para mostrar.

Estes dois artistas, fazem parte da minha segurança pessoal.
Neste dia estavam de folga, mas como souberam da presença de gajos do norte, não me quiseram deixar desprotegido. LOL

Abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Muito bom Fernando  Parabéns!!!
> 
> Qual a frequência e volume das trocas de água?
> 
> Tens um dos meus peixes favoritos pela sua simpatia e beleza - _Naso vlamingi_ - que tal se porta ele face à restante população?


Ricardo

Actualmente mudo aproximadamente 120 litros de agua por semana.

O Vlamingi, é um peixe muito pacifico, não chateia ninguem, e ninguem o chateia a ele.


abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Olá!
> 
> Simply amazing.


Heitor

Penso que isso é inglês. :SbSourire2: 
Como não percebo, espero que não me estejas a ofender.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ok, obrigado.

Estive a dar mais uma vista de olhos nas fotos e outro dos meus peixes favoritos é o _Xanthichthys auromarginatus_, tens o casal ou só um macho? Que tal se portam no aquário em relação aos restantes peixes e corais e invertebrados (presumo que não tenhas camarões)?

----------


## Heitor Simões

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Ok, obrigado.
> 
> Estive a dar mais uma vista de olhos nas fotos e outro dos meus peixes favoritos é o _Xanthichthys auromarginatus_, tens o casal ou só um macho? Que tal se portam no aquário em relação aos restantes peixes e corais e invertebrados (presumo que não tenhas camarões)?



Comprei dois, um maior que outro, na loja disseram que é casal, mas tenho duvidas que o seja.

Tenho um lysmata debelius e não sei quantos sticaudatas, não me parece que lhe toquem.
São bastante timidos, e não chateiam os outros peixes.
Em relação aos corais, ainda não me apercebi de nada, mas comprei-os como sendo reefsafe,e espero bem que o sejam :SbSourire2: 
abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Óptimo, também estou a planear introduzir um casal no meu aquário maior, estava era com receio de que comessem os camarões. Além dos corais que já "invadiram" o aquário todo tens uma bela população de peixes.

abraço

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

ola
não conhecia este aquario e só posso dizer que está magnifico  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Não há fotos que mostrem a verdadeira beleza deste aquario (ainda por cima os fotografos estavam nervosos com o aparato da segurança privada)... :SbSourire: 
Simplesmente cada vez mais espectacular, grd Fernando :Palmas: 

abraço

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas,
Da parte da segurança pessoal, queria dizer, para o pessoal do norte não se deixar intimidar, pois são sempre muito bem vindos. 
Acho que não entenderam, nós estavamos era a fazer a vossa segurança,  :Coradoeolhos: .
Quanto ao aquario, está bonzinho...  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço e aparecam mais vezes.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Pois é eu não estive presente nesta visita mas estive à bem pouco tempo em casa do Fernando e digo-vos que o aquário é muito mais bonito visto ao vivo, não só pelas cores e crescimentos bem como pelas dimensões do mesmo.
Em relação à segurança o Fernando deve andar com medo que lhe levem uns fragues por isso precaveu-se  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , já que vinha o Homem do Fragário do Norte.... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Venho por este meio felicitar a excelente reportagem presente na revista BioAquaria N.19 Março de 2010.

São 6 !!! páginas em destaque referentes ao aquário do mês.

Impressionou-me a envergadura! 4 metros de frente.

Uma coisa que também me impressionou foi o facto do Fernando Soares, tendo em conta a dimensão do aquário, ter arriscado a utilização de inúmeros DIY... em detrimento de equipamentos de referência  :Palmas: 

Claro que a extensa listagem de peixes, foi outro dos pontos que me impressionaram!

Muitos parabéns!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Espetáculo de aquário, parabéns !!!!!

Ter um reef desse porte é o sonho de muitos !!!

Abraços

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Boa noite
> 
> Venho por este meio felicitar a excelente reportagem presente na revista BioAquaria N.19 Março de 2010.
> 
> São 6 !!! páginas em destaque referentes ao aquário do mês.
> 
> Impressionou-me a envergadura! 4 metros de frente.
> 
> Uma coisa que também me impressionou foi o facto do Fernando Soares, tendo em conta a dimensão do aquário, ter arriscado a utilização de inúmeros DIY... em detrimento de equipamentos de referência 
> ...


So agora vi a mensagem

Obrigado pelos comentarios.

O uso dos equipamentos DIY, foi mais pelo gozo que me dava de os fazer, do que propriamente pelos custos, pois se somar todas as despesas não sei se ficaram mais baratos.

Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Espetáculo de aquário, parabéns !!!!!
> 
> Ter um reef desse porte é o sonho de muitos !!!
> 
> Abraços


Obrigado Roberto

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> de facto foi uma tarde bem passada e agradeço ao fernando a amabilidade com que nos recebeu em sua casa. 
> 
> agora há uma coisa que me deixou boqueaberto...  nunca tinha visto igual.
> 
> Que o Fernando gostava deste menino aqui
> 
> 
> 
> agora meter a tomar conta estes meninos aqui  e  de caçadeira...
> ...


olha que já houve um em portugal que foi preso por isso...
quer dizer...não foi bem da espingarda...mas só se chatearam quando viram que o gajo até dava na tv...e de espingarda na mão...
por isso tem cuidado pá...
just kidding...

tá um espectaculo sim senhor
 :yb677: !!!

só agora vi este topico porque alguém o acordou em boa hora..

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Os meus muitos parabens pk realmente um aquario destesé um sonho para qualquer um.
Se não é mt descaramento sr. Fernando quanto é que gasta de luz por mês?

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Os meus muitos parabens pk realmente um aquario destesé um sonho para qualquer um.
> Se não é mt descaramento sr. Fernando quanto é que gasta de luz por mês?


Obrigado pelos comentarios.

No dia que começar a fazer as contas aos custos que tenho com o aquario, desligo-o.

Para poder ter o aquario tive de abdicar de outras coisas, e só foi possivel concretizá-lo com o apoio da familia.

Abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

> olha que já houve um em portugal que foi preso por isso...
> quer dizer...não foi bem da espingarda...mas só se chatearam quando viram que o gajo até dava na tv...e de espingarda na mão...
> por isso tem cuidado pá...
> just kidding...
> 
> tá um espectaculo sim senhor
> !!!
> 
> só agora vi este topico porque alguém o acordou em boa hora..


Obrigado Antonio

Eles andam armados, mas são pacificos. lol

Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Obrigado Antonio
> 
> Eles andam armados, mas são pacificos. lol
> 
> Abraço


Podias é tirar uma fotos, só de depois de pousar a arma.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, que é feito deste menino pequenino?  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Parabens pelo aquario, mas já algum tempo não há noticias  :Frown:

----------

